# Turtles in Alice Springs



## RoryBreaker (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-19/feral-turtles-on-the-loose-in-alice-springs/6024476


----------



## -Peter (Jan 20, 2015)

Give me a break, they aren't even natural waterways so whats the problem?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2015)

The problem is stated in the story, being introduced to the area "if" they make it into other areas they "possibly" will have an impact on species endemic to the area.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 20, 2015)

Alice has had floods recently.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> The problem is stated in the story, being introduced to the area "if" they make it into other areas they "possibly" will have an impact on species endemic to the area.



There is no endemic species. They look like cooper's so perhaps it is a natural progression for them to make their way across the country.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Jan 21, 2015)

-Peter said:


> There is no endemic species. They look like cooper's so perhaps it is a natural progression for them to make their way across the country.



Perhaps I should rephrase, what I ment was, could possibly have an impact on species found in the area that would not be use to predation by, or competition with the turtles. 

And as far as I'm aware the bredli is confined to the area in and around Alice springs so would it not be an endemic species?

cheers.


----------



## arevenant (Jan 21, 2015)

It's the simple fact of an introduced species being somewhere it shouldn't be, which is almost everywhere - proven in the long run to be - a bad thing.


----------

